# Denuncia per Estorsione



## Tobi (22 Marzo 2018)

Apro questo topic per chiedere a qualcuno preparato in giurisprudenza un parere in merito ad una circostanza.
Negli ultimi tempi ho avuto dei problemi personali di varia natura, anche di salute, e molto probabilmente dovrò sottopormi ad un colloquio con uno psicologo in quanto alcuni miei comportamenti mi hanno fatto allarmare, da credere ad un disturbo depressivo.

Ho avuto problemi personali, gia da piccolo, come la perdita di un genitore, situazione lavorativa attuale molto difficile, situazione sentimentale anche, e problemi sociali relativi ad una situazione che a mio avviso potrebbe essere definita estorsione.

Non scendo nel dettaglio, con alcune persone che reputavo "amici" si era intrapreso insieme del trading online dove fin dall'inizio si era detto che in caso fosse andato male non ci sarebbero state "conseguenze". Non è stato stipulato alcun contratto, non c'è stata nessuna firma da parte mia riguardo la responsabilità in caso di perdita. Inoltre non ho ricevuto alcun bonifico da parte loro. Inizialmente tutto andava bene, poi le cose sono precipitate e piccolissime somme sono andate a donne di facili costumi

Da 2 mesi non faccio altro che ricevere telefonate, messaggi continui dove mi vengono sollecitati risarcimenti per non avere delle conseguenze. Da una persona ho ricevuto minaccie piuttosto pesanti ma non ho avuto modo di registrare la conversazione, altri invece dicono di diffamarmi su whatsapp compromettendo la mia immagine.

Ora in virtù di questa breve sintesi, ci sono gli estremi per tutelarsi legalmente sporgendo denuncia?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Marzo 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per chiedere a qualcuno preparato in giurisprudenza un parere in merito ad una circostanza.
> Negli ultimi tempi ho avuto dei problemi personali di varia natura, anche di salute, e molto probabilmente dovrò sottopormi ad un colloquio con uno psicologo in quanto alcuni miei comportamenti mi hanno fatto allarmare, da credere ad un disturbo depressivo.
> 
> Ho avuto problemi personali, gia da piccolo, come la perdita di un genitore, situazione lavorativa attuale molto difficile, situazione sentimentale anche, e problemi sociali relativi ad una situazione che a mio avviso potrebbe essere definita estorsione.
> ...



Allora io posso portarti un esempio che magari può aiutarti, io per lavoro entro in contatto con molte ( mila e mila ) persone ogni settimana e quando hai molta visibilità capita molto spesso che inspiegabilmente qualcuno si fissi con te. ( anche in modo positivo non solo negativo). 

Succede che però ogni tanto che questi diventino pericolosi e ossessivi ( nel tuo caso per la richiesta di denaro). Ti consiglio di andare immediatamente dai carabinieri e far la denuncia per Stalking portando tutte le chiamate ( fai lo screen shot del registro chiamate ) e le chat se ti ha pure scritto. 
Una volta fatto questo scrivi alla persona che l'hai denunciato per stalking e digli che da quel momento in poi ogni chiamata e/o messaggio sarebbe stata un infrazione della legge. 

io l'ho risolta cosi.

ps: sono da mobile scusate gli errori.


----------



## Aron (22 Marzo 2018)

Chiedo un consulto urgente a un avvocato e fai denuncia ai carabinieri.
Vedi tu poi se mandare una segnalazione a Striscia o Le Iene. 

Detto questo, *sempre sempre sempre* informarsi bene sulle attività che si vuole intraprendere, e quando ci sono i dubbi chiedere *prima* sui forum di esperti e possibilmente al proprio avvocato o commercialista, così come sottoporre eventuali contratti al proprio legale prima di firmare (questo per il futuro, visto che in questo caso non ci sono firme di mezzo9.


----------



## Tobi (22 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora io posso portarti un esempio che magari può aiutarti, io per lavoro entro in contatto con molte ( mila e mila ) persone ogni settimana e quando hai molta visibilità capita molto spesso che inspiegabilmente qualcuno si fissi con te. ( anche in modo positivo non solo negativo).
> 
> Succede che però ogni tanto che questi diventino pericolosi e ossessivi ( nel tuo caso per la richiesta di denaro). Ti consiglio di andare immediatamente dai carabinieri e far la denuncia per Stalking portando tutte le chiamate ( fai lo screen shot del registro chiamate ) e le chat se ti ha pure scritto.
> Una volta fatto questo scrivi alla persona che l'hai denunciato per stalking e digli che da quel momento in poi ogni chiamata e/o messaggio sarebbe stata un infrazione della legge.
> ...



Sai il mio problema non è tanto le chiamate o i messaggi che comunque sono fastidiosi, ma al massimo li blocco e ciao, ma proprio stare con il timore che possano procurarti qualche danno, non per forza fisico perchè ripeto parliamo di somme veramente imbarazzanti, anche se di questi tempi non si sa mai, ma proprio il fatto di utilizzare mezzi di comunicazione come chat di whatsapp e gruppi per diffamare la mia persona. Non ti nascondo che sto avendo attacchi d'ansia, contratture ai muscoli del collo (trapezio) riconducibili a stress psico-emotivi, oltre che disturbi come ti spiegavo sopra depressivi dovuti anche a questa situazione. Lo stalking però potrebbe non convincerli a smettere questo atteggiamento, avevo pensato l'estorsione proprio perchè la pena va dai 5 ai 10 anni di reclusione ed è aggravata se viene fatta da piu persone


----------



## Tobi (22 Marzo 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Chiedo un consulto urgente a un avvocato e fai denuncia ai carabinieri.
> Vedi tu poi se mandare una segnalazione a Striscia o Le Iene.
> 
> Detto questo, *sempre sempre sempre* informarsi bene sulle attività che si vuole intraprendere, e quando ci sono i dubbi chiedere *prima* sui forum di esperti e possibilmente al proprio avvocato o commercialista, così come sottoporre eventuali contratti al proprio legale prima di firmare (questo per il futuro, visto che in questo caso non ci sono firme di mezzo9.



il punto è che non ho firmato nulla, non c'è alcun contratto, non c'è nessuna mia firma nemmeno su un foglio di quaderno dove mi assumo responsabilità


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per chiedere a qualcuno preparato in giurisprudenza un parere in merito ad una circostanza.
> Negli ultimi tempi ho avuto dei problemi personali di varia natura, anche di salute, e molto probabilmente dovrò sottopormi ad un colloquio con uno psicologo in quanto alcuni miei comportamenti mi hanno fatto allarmare, da credere ad un disturbo depressivo.
> 
> Ho avuto problemi personali, gia da piccolo, come la perdita di un genitore, situazione lavorativa attuale molto difficile, situazione sentimentale anche, e problemi sociali relativi ad una situazione che a mio avviso potrebbe essere definita estorsione.
> ...



Interpellare senza pensarci un avvocato, questioni di questa gravità vanno gestite da professionisti


----------



## Aron (22 Marzo 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> il punto è che non ho firmato nulla, non c'è alcun contratto, non c'è nessuna mia firma nemmeno su un foglio di quaderno dove mi assumo responsabilità



Sì, ho letto che non hai firmato nulla.
Le somme comunque le hai spostate online, e online ci vogliono autorizzazioni e l'accettazione di consensi informativi. 

Vai dai carabinieri senza perdere neanche un secondo


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Marzo 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sai il mio problema non è tanto le chiamate o i messaggi che comunque sono fastidiosi, ma al massimo li blocco e ciao, ma proprio stare con il timore che possano procurarti qualche danno, non per forza fisico perchè ripeto parliamo di somme veramente imbarazzanti, anche se di questi tempi non si sa mai, ma proprio il fatto di utilizzare mezzi di comunicazione come chat di whatsapp e gruppi per diffamare la mia persona. Non ti nascondo che sto avendo attacchi d'ansia, contratture ai muscoli del collo (trapezio) riconducibili a stress psico-emotivi, oltre che disturbi come ti spiegavo sopra depressivi dovuti anche a questa situazione. Lo stalking però potrebbe non convincerli a smettere questo atteggiamento, avevo pensato l'estorsione proprio perchè la pena va dai 5 ai 10 anni di reclusione ed è aggravata se viene fatta da piu persone



Tu vai denunciarlo poi diglielo e vedrai che smette di fare ogni cosa.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sai il mio problema non è tanto le chiamate o i messaggi che comunque sono fastidiosi, ma al massimo li blocco e ciao, ma proprio stare con il timore che possano procurarti qualche danno, non per forza fisico perchè ripeto parliamo di somme veramente imbarazzanti, anche se di questi tempi non si sa mai, ma proprio il fatto di utilizzare mezzi di comunicazione come chat di whatsapp e gruppi per diffamare la mia persona. Non ti nascondo che sto avendo attacchi d'ansia, contratture ai muscoli del collo (trapezio) riconducibili a stress psico-emotivi, oltre che disturbi come ti spiegavo sopra depressivi dovuti anche a questa situazione. Lo stalking però potrebbe non convincerli a smettere questo atteggiamento, avevo pensato l'estorsione proprio perchè la pena va dai 5 ai 10 anni di reclusione ed è aggravata se viene fatta da piu persone



Tutela la tua persona in tutti i modi possibili e non permettere ad alcuno di infamarti.
Ai tempi dei social e di internet in rete abbiamo tanti presunti conigli travestiti da leoni pronti a prendersela col caino di turno.
Non conosco i particolari della vicenda e non conosco le tue presunte colpe ma nessuno e dico nessuno deve permettersi di offendere la tua persona davanti agli altri infamandoti.
Se avessero qualcosa da dirti lo facessero in privato e preferibilmente a voce.
In bocca al lupo e per qualunque cosa conta sugli 'amici' del forum.


----------



## Tobi (22 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tutela la tua persona in tutti i modi possibili e non permettere ad alcuno di infamarti.
> Ai tempi dei social e di internet in rete abbiamo tanti presunti conigli travestiti da leoni pronti a prendersela col caino di turno.
> Non conosco i particolari della vicenda e non conosco le tue presunte colpe ma nessuno e dico nessuno deve permettersi di offendere la tua persona davanti agli altri infamandoti.
> Se avessero qualcosa da dirti lo facessero in privato e preferibilmente a voce.
> In bocca al lupo e per qualunque cosa conta sugli 'amici' del forum.



La colpa è di non aver guadagnato. Ma la cosa bella è alcuni di loro, 4 persone hanno perso il 50% del capitale iniziale ma pochissima roba, rispettivamente 200 euro , 500 euro, 500 euro e 400 euro, il resto ce l'hanno in mano loro, altri non hanno perso proprio nulla, non hanno guadagnato ma non ci hanno nemmeno rimesso se proprio vogliamo farne una questione morale.


----------



## Gas (22 Marzo 2018)

Ripeto quel che ti avevo mandato in privato:

Vai da un *AVVOCATO*. Non fare come fanno TUTTI che han paura degli avvocati, che pensano che costino un capitale o che non sanno come fare. Rivolgersi agli avvocati è semplicissimo, cercane uno a caso anche su internet possibilmente vicino a te e prendi un appuntamento. Il 90% delle volte ti fanno la consulenza GRATUITA.

Ti raccondo la mia esperienza perchè magari ti può incoraggiare.

Prima esperienza:
Fino a 35 anni non mi ero mai rivolto a un avvocato. Un giorno faccio un grosso acquisto su internet 3.500€ e dopo tanto tempo che aspetto il prodotto non arriva e dalle risposte del venditore (tedesco) inizio a intuire che sta cercando di truffarmi.
Sono tanti soldi e non ci sto, cerco su internet un avvocato specializzato per le truffe online e ne trovo uno che ha uno studio a Roma e uno proprio in Germania (Io sono di Milano). Alzo il telefono, lo chiamo, spiego la situazione e lui i dice cosa si puù fare. Primo passo una sua lettera di diffida su carta intestata sia in Italiano che in Tedesco, costo *70€*. Due giorni dopo ho ricevuto la mia merce con il venditore spaventato che mi diceva che non c'era bisogno di denunciarlo. 

Seconda esperienza:
La vecchia amministratrice del mio condominuo era negligente, e truffaldina. Fatturava al condominio lavori che non erano mai stati fatti davvero e la mia ex un po' sanguinea aveva affisso dei fogli con scritte tutte le cose che l'amministratrice non aveva fatto e invitava tutti a non re-eleggerla.
Pochi giorni dopo riceviamo la lettera del suo avvocato che ci andava giù pensantissimo e minacciava di denunciarci per la perdita dell'appalto con il condomio e di tutte le altre potenziali perdite connesse (gli altri condomini in zona), ovvero quantificato in 25.000€, aggiungeva però che preferivano chiuderla pacificamente (quindi ci avrebbe chiesto 2.000/2.500 € per chidere la questione) e ci INTIMAVA di contattarlo entro due giorni dal ricevimento della lettera per pacificare. Non ti nascondo che ci siamo spaventati tanto e se forse fossimo stati più sciocchi/ingoranti forse avremmo chiamato il suo avvocato e conocordato di pagare 2.000 per chiuderla lì.
Invece... memore della semplicità ed efficacia degli avvocati mi sono recato da un'altro avvocato. Ho illustrato il caso e lui mi ha chiesto di fare un po' di foto ad alcune cose (estintori non revisionati e porte taglia fuoco non manutenute). 
Ha quindi scritto una lettera minacciando la contro denuncia e spiegando che le negligenze da parte dell'amministratrice erano PENALI (Se va a fuoco il condominio e muoiono tutti perchè gli estintori non vanno...), chiedeva quindi che ritirassero immediatamente la minaccia di denuncia, che l'amministratrice si dimettesse e di ritenersi fortunati che non procedevamo noi alla nostra denuncia.
Morale ? L'amministratrice si è immediatamente dimessa (Il suo avvocato le avrà confermato che le sue mancanze comportavano davvero la possibilità di una denuncia penale). Costo per me ? *50€* ahahahahahah

Spero di esserti stato utile a incoraggiarti ad affidarti a chi ti può davvero risolvere i problemi.
Vai da un avvocato.


----------



## MarcoG (22 Marzo 2018)

Per ora non ti serve un avvocato. Vai dalle forze dell'ordine, eventualmente dalla polizia postale (per le cose via internet) e sporgi denuncia/querela. Racconta quello che è successo, non sta a te individuare il reato e/o parlare di estorsione, stalking o quant'altro.
Descrivi i fatti che ledono i tuoi diritti e le tue paure. Se una specifica forza di polizia non si comporta a dovere vai dall'altra (dai carabinieri alla polizia o viceversa).
Se la situazione diventa più dettagliata vai da un avvocato che manderà a specifici destinatari lettere di diffida ed eventualmente adire l'autorità per divieti di avvicinamento e/o affini. Se non sbaglio una finanziaria di un paio d'anni fa ha istituito proprio una procedura di tutela apposita, ma poi non mi sono documentato. 

In tutti i casi devi partire con una denuncia/querela. Ti ricordo che ogni reato ha tra l'altro il suo periodo entro cui è possibile essere puniti ed entro cui è possibile sporgere querela (ad esempio, a memoria, per lo stalking si hanno 6 mesi per sporgere querela salvo casi di minori o affini), quindi vai il prima possibile, poi ci penseranno loro a informarti. Ricordati di chiedere sempre di essere avvisato della conclusione delle indagini ove avviate.


----------



## Tobi (22 Marzo 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Per ora non ti serve un avvocato. Vai dalle forze dell'ordine, eventualmente dalla polizia postale (per le cose via internet) e sporgi denuncia/querela. Racconta quello che è successo, non sta a te individuare il reato e/o parlare di estorsione, stalking o quant'altro.
> Descrivi i fatti che ledono i tuoi diritti e le tue paure. Se una specifica forza di polizia non si comporta a dovere vai dall'altra (dai carabinieri alla polizia o viceversa).
> Se la situazione diventa più dettagliata vai da un avvocato che manderà a specifici destinatari lettere di diffida ed eventualmente adire l'autorità per divieti di avvicinamento e/o affini. Se non sbaglio una finanziaria di un paio d'anni fa ha istituito proprio una procedura di tutela apposita, ma poi non mi sono documentato.
> 
> In tutti i casi devi partire con una denuncia/querela. Ti ricordo che ogni reato ha tra l'altro il suo periodo entro cui è possibile essere puniti ed entro cui è possibile sporgere querela (ad esempio, a memoria, per lo stalking si hanno 6 mesi per sporgere querela salvo casi di minori o affini), quindi vai il prima possibile, poi ci penseranno loro a informarti. Ricordati di chiedere sempre di essere avvisato della conclusione delle indagini ove avviate.



Si certo non spetta a me indubbiamente ma se ti bombardano di chiamate e messaggi, ti chiedono soldi, e ti ritrovi ad avere problematiche psico-sociali mi viene da chiedere appunto: Sono vittima di questi reati?


----------



## MarcoG (22 Marzo 2018)

non spetta a te non vuol dire che non devi fare lo spaccone parlando di reati, vuol dire che quando vai da loro non sei tu a dover dire il reato. Tu racconti i fatti e sporti denuncia/querela. Quando hai fatto, sarà compito del pm qualificare i fatti raccontati come questo o quell'altro reato. A quel punto la tua sarà considerata una querela, una notizia di reato o quant'altro, dipende dai reati che verranno da loro qualificati. 

Alla tua ultima domanda, "sono vittima di questi reati", ripeto, non sta a te dire se lo sei o no nel dettaglio. Vai da loro e spiega la situazione, saranno loro a dirti se sono o non sono reati, al massimo vai a perdere un paio d'ore. Per me sei sulla soglia di attenzione, ed è il caso di iniziare a far monitorare la situazione, ma non mi occupo di questo specifico ambito.


----------



## Tobi (22 Marzo 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> non spetta a te non vuol dire che non devi fare lo spaccone parlando di reati, vuol dire che quando vai da loro non sei tu a dover dire il reato. Tu racconti i fatti e sporti denuncia/querela. Quando hai fatto, sarà compito del pm qualificare i fatti raccontati come questo o quell'altro reato. A quel punto la tua sarà considerata una querela, una notizia di reato o quant'altro, dipende dai reati che verranno da loro qualificati.
> 
> Alla tua ultima domanda, "sono vittima di questi reati", ripeto, non sta a te dire se lo sei o no nel dettaglio. Vai da loro e spiega la situazione, saranno loro a dirti se sono o non sono reati, al massimo vai a perdere un paio d'ore. *Per me sei sulla soglia di attenzione*, ed è il caso di iniziare a far monitorare la situazione, ma non mi occupo di questo specifico ambito.



Cosa intendi?


----------



## MarcoG (22 Marzo 2018)

intendo che secondo me è ora che vai dalle forze dell'ordine perché potrebbe succedere qualcosa ed è meglio se fai la prima mossa, solo questo. Non conosco la tua situazione nel dettaglio e non mi posso sbilanciare.


----------



## mabadi (22 Marzo 2018)

non sono convinto per l'estorsione, ci vedo di più i reati di molestia, di violenza privata.
Nella denuncia limitati a dire i fatti.
Per farla breve anche se devi dei soldi a qualcuno quel soggetto non può chiamarti ogni minuto per chiedere il pagamento, ma deve rivolgersi ad un Giudice seguendo le procedure.


----------



## Sotiris (23 Marzo 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ripeto quel che ti avevo mandato in privato:
> 
> Vai da un *AVVOCATO*. Non fare come fanno TUTTI che han paura degli avvocati, che pensano che costino un capitale o che non sanno come fare. Rivolgersi agli avvocati è semplicissimo, cercane uno a caso anche su internet possibilmente vicino a te e prendi un appuntamento. Il 90% delle volte ti fanno la consulenza GRATUITA.
> 
> ...



Mi fa piacere quanto scrivi dell'Avvocatura, hai sicuramente trovato dei Colleghi preparati e poco cari, il mix migliore.
Per fortuna non tutti chiediamo quelle cifre, anche solo per lo stragiudiziale, altrimenti ci ritroveresti all'angolo della strada a questuare.


----------



## Sotiris (23 Marzo 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per chiedere a qualcuno preparato in giurisprudenza un parere in merito ad una circostanza.
> Negli ultimi tempi ho avuto dei problemi personali di varia natura, anche di salute, e molto probabilmente dovrò sottopormi ad un colloquio con uno psicologo in quanto alcuni miei comportamenti mi hanno fatto allarmare, da credere ad un disturbo depressivo.
> 
> Ho avuto problemi personali, gia da piccolo, come la perdita di un genitore, situazione lavorativa attuale molto difficile, situazione sentimentale anche, e problemi sociali relativi ad una situazione che a mio avviso potrebbe essere definita estorsione.
> ...



Penso, da quanto scrivi, Tu sia nei limiti del gratuito patrocinio.
Ti consiglio di rivolgerTi ad un Collega iscritto agli elenchi del gratuito patrocinio dell'Ordine degli Avvocati più vicino a Te.


----------



## Tobi (23 Marzo 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Penso, da quanto scrivi, Tu sia nei limiti del gratuito patrocinio.
> Ti consiglio di rivolgerTi ad un Collega iscritto agli elenchi del gratuito patrocinio dell'Ordine degli Avvocati più vicino a Te.



Di cosa si tratta?


----------



## Sotiris (23 Marzo 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Di cosa si tratta?



scrivimi in privato se vuoi e ti rispondo volentieri in modo più completo, banalmente se non dichiari (come reddito) entro una certa cifra (attualmente circa 11.500 euro con dei correttivi che dipendono dal tuo stato di famiglia), puoi avere un avvocato gratuitamente, anche come persona offesa, purché sia iscritto (l'avvocato) negli elenchi di quelli disponibili al gratuito patrocinio (io non lo sono per esempio).


----------



## Tobi (25 Marzo 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ripeto quel che ti avevo mandato in privato:
> 
> Vai da un *AVVOCATO*. Non fare come fanno TUTTI che han paura degli avvocati, che pensano che costino un capitale o che non sanno come fare. Rivolgersi agli avvocati è semplicissimo, cercane uno a caso anche su internet possibilmente vicino a te e prendi un appuntamento. Il 90% delle volte ti fanno la consulenza GRATUITA.
> 
> ...



Mi consigli di andare dall'avvocato o dai carabinieri?


----------



## Gas (26 Marzo 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Mi consigli di andare dall'avvocato o dai carabinieri?



Una cosa non esclude l'altra.

Vai dai carabinieri e poi anche dall'avvocato.

Però lasciami essere un po' duro con te ora, e lo faccio perchè ho avuto la sensazione che ti serva una svegliata.
Hai scritto questo messaggio 4 giorni fa, e sei ancora qui a chiedere... Smetti di cazzeggiare, chattare, ... *AGISCI* !
Vai dall'avvocato, vai dai carabinieri, ma fallo subito, non procrasitnare !


----------

